# Cedarwood Atlas versus Cedarwood



## jodym (Jul 27, 2017)

I ordered Cedarwood and realized what i had before was Cedarwood Atlas! What a difference! I had blended the cedarwood atlas with lemon grass and loved it and it sold well too. Im wondering if you guys have any input on the 2 oils? Im hoping Blending with lemon grass will still work out? Thank you guys for any input..


----------



## Nao (Jul 27, 2017)

Just "cedarwood" dosn't really say anything. There are different kinds of cedarwood, atlas, Virginia, Himalayan and so on, all with their distinctive smell. if the place you ordered it from doesn't say anything about what kind it is I wouldn't order from them to begin with, God knows what you will get. 

Is it possible for you to send it back for a refund or something?

If you trust your supplier and still want to use it you will just have to experiment until you come up with something you like, it's sort of hard for anybody here to suggest anything since we don't know what your cedarwood smells like. 

For what it's worth I have recently started adding vetiver to my cedarwood atlas to give it a warmer, richer scent.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2017)

I blend lemongrass with Virginia Cedar, and it is very nice.


----------



## jodym (Jul 29, 2017)

*Its Brambleberrys..*

Cedarwood essential oil - juniperus virginiana L.
The first i had was camdengreys cedarwood atlas. 
Im very happy with both of these suppliers. I first of all didnt realize the first cedarwood was "atlas" thus was so surprised with the difference. So im just wondering if there is something that would blend better with the juniperus virginiana than lemon grass eo that i had mixed with the cedarwood atlas and was very happy with.. id hate to send this new one back.. thank you guys again for your input!!


----------



## biarine (Jul 29, 2017)

I blended cedarwood, benzoin, lemon and sweet orange.


----------

